# Gutter Downspout Question



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cost cannot be provided here. Depends too much on your area. All that is needed is to cut a larger hole. (simple) Sealed with gutter mastic.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Are your downspouts 2x3 or 3" round? Will your new downspout be 4" round or 3x4"?

We do alot of these gutter repairs where we install over sized downspouts because of too much water flow or debris or what ever. A big problem I see is that most of my competitors will change the downspouts but not change the outlet size. That's just plain ol' dumb! A gutter system is very much like a chain, a chain being only as strong as it's weakest link and a gutter system being only as large as it's smallest opening. This means if you have 4" downspouts but a 3" outlet, you realy have 3" downspouts. Does that make sense?

I'm guessing you are trying to sell a job since your name is "handy man". I do not know what your hourly rate is, only you and your accountant probably know that. I do know that a one story job changing out the downspout typically will take about an hour, for two story add a half hour. And when you want to increase the size, just the simple act of replacing the outlet can take up to an hour, but no less than a half hour. I say up to an hour because the first time you do it LOL it's not fun! Don't forget to charge for travel and the time it takes to pick up materials. Personally if I were to be doing this job I'd be no less than $387, but pricing varies by region. 

Sealing of the new downspout outlet can be done using the simple guter sealer, which is like a thin solvent based caulk. I have seen some guys using polyurethane caulk as well and having good results with it. The key is not to use an acrylic based sealant. 

it's much easier to install a round outlet because you can simply use a hole saw. Fast! However not so easy on a retrofit application because there's nowhere for your pilot bit. Most likely you will need to knock out the old outlet, trace out the outline for the new outlet and begin to nibble away with tin snips. It's a slow tedious processs. The other option which I do not suggest, but I use, is a sawzall. It's ez to slip and over cut which is why I do not recommend it, but it's also much faster than nibbling with a tin snip. If you slip and over cut, now you 3 hour repair is turning into a gutter replcement and you're likely to blow all and any profit you may have had in the job.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> Are your downspouts 2x3 or 3" round? Will your new downspout be 4" round or 3x4"?
> 
> We do alot of these gutter repairs where we install over sized downspouts because of too much water flow or debris or what ever. A big problem I see is that most of my competitors will change the downspouts but not change the outlet size. That's just plain ol' dumb! A gutter system is very much like a chain, a chain being only as strong as it's weakest link and a gutter system being only as large as it's smallest opening. This means if you have 4" downspouts but a 3" outlet, you realy have 3" downspouts. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


I'm not a contractor. I'm a homeowner, so I'm not trying to price out anything for anyone.

The downspout would probably be 3"x4", and I would definitely make sure the hole size is increased.

I see a lot of gutter downspouts with 45deg bends right off the gutter. I wonder why they can't be steeper, since the 45deg bends are more likely to hold leaves.

Also, I wonder why a filter isn't part of any gutter design on the ground level. This will allow homeowners to remove leaves/debris that gets flushed down.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I currently have gutters with 3" downspouts.
> 
> I'm considering changing one downspout to 4" without changing the gutter. I don't know what size gutters I have.
> 
> ...


The difficulty is getting into position with your ladder. This is a difficult task even for an experienced ladder climber. If you decide to try it you may want to buy a corner ladder stand off. That will brace you in the corner out away from the wall and give you some working area. 

If it feels to awkward, climb down and let an experienced gutter installer handle it. Be careful, not worth getting seriously injured.

Kevin


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

handy man88 said:


> I'm not a contractor. I'm a homeowner, so I'm not trying to price out anything for anyone.
> 
> The downspout would probably be 3"x4", and I would definitely make sure the hole size is increased.
> 
> ...


I have a fabrication shop that can bend any angle on the elbows that we want. I can get 75 degree elbows off the shelf just like the 45 degree ones. Not at a home center, but at a specialty supply house. But easier is just for the downspout installer to cut those bends himself in the field.


As for the screen system, it does exist. I'll try to find pictures of the screen system as well as a field cut bend on a downspout.


----------

